# Any advice for this beauty ?



## Geraldine (Oct 12, 2020)

Good Afternoon !

I bought this beauty one week ago and I do not know the specific care to provide....any good advice please ? (I am living in an apartment, temperature: around 22 °C).

Many thanks )))
Géraldine from Geneva


----------



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

Aloha Geraldine, 
You haven’t told us its name or what it is planted in. 
I would suggest checking the tag and posting the name; also, I would post what media it is currently planted in and whether the media looks fresh (new) or is breaking down.

My guess (and I’m not necessarily a good guesser) is that it is an intersectional cross between delenatii or some other parvisepalum with a multifloral like a rothschildianum (or a roth progeny) or something. If that is the case, I would give it a bit more light (but not too much) than those phalaenopsis it is sitting with now and about the same amount of water, which I would describe as letting it get almost completely dry (but not quite) between waterings. Maybe water once or twice a week. Then, I would water it thoroughly (letting the water run through for a while in the sink), but not leave it in standing water. I would fertilize it minimally. 

Although I now live in Hawaii, my first orchids were grown under conditions similar to yours. I also found, in the winter, that the orchids (and I) benefited from some added humidity.
I am sure you will get better advice than mine, but I thought I would share my thoughts anyway.
Best of luck, Kate


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 12, 2020)

You definitly scored on that one! Like KateL says, some more info about your growing conditions would be helpful ( a name or the cross would be even better). The temperature sounds good for a daytime temperature but some Paphs need a drop in nighttime temperatures to initiate flower spikes. It's also going to need more light than where you photographed it. What kind of exposure can you give it?


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 13, 2020)

KateL said:


> Aloha Geraldine,
> You haven’t told us its name or what it is planted in.
> I would suggest checking the tag and posting the name; also, I would post what media it is currently planted in and whether the media looks fresh (new) or is breaking down.
> 
> ...


Many thanks KatelL ! I will answer to your questions below in order to also reply


KateL said:


> Aloha Geraldine,
> You haven’t told us its name or what it is planted in.
> I would suggest checking the tag and posting the name; also, I would post what media it is currently planted in and whether the media looks fresh (new) or is breaking down.
> 
> ...


Many thanks KatelL ! I will answer to your questions below in order to also reply to Paphlur


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 13, 2020)

Paphluvr said:


> You definitly scored on that one! Like KateL says, some more info about your growing conditions would be helpful ( a name or the cross would be even better). The temperature sounds good for a daytime temperature but some Paphs need a drop in nighttime temperatures to initiate flower spikes. It's also going to need more light than where you photographed it. What kind of exposure can you give it?


Many thanks Paphlur ! I will answer to your questions below in order to also reply to KateL


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 13, 2020)

KateL and Pahluvr : Good Afternoon and Aloha 

Many thanks for your help.
So the seller told me that it is an hybrid between a delenatii and rotshidarium. It's name is Deloris.

I bought it in an Orchidarium in Switzerland (a pure paradise for Orchids). 

I suppose the plant is in a media (see picture below) and I trust the quality of it because the Orchidarium is owned by a real professional and because I buy all my paphio there (I am a paphto lover but beginner ☺).

Unfortunately, I am living in an apartment and it is difficult to drop the night temperature..... Outside, the temperature during the night is between 9°C and 7°C: so I am afraid to put it outside because it is too cold (what do you think ?).... Few paphs (e.g. charlesworhtii and bellatum x exile) spend the day outside because daily temperature is 12°C to 10°C but even those paths are back home at night.

Watering: once every 9 days.... (before, for all my paphto and during the summer, it was once per week but I had bad experiences as rotten roots on my pinochio and another one so I reduced watering to avoid this issue).

Orientation of my windows: south-west BUT there is a massive old church in front of my building so the sun is behind for few hours (mid day). I try to move the Delrosi from one place to another place to give the maximum light since KateL's advice but unfortunately, I can not stay home all day long .What can I do ?

Fertilizing: I wanted to fertilize the Deloris as the others paphs, that is every 20 days (watering once with water and watering the next time with fertilizer after).

I think that now you received all the information 
Many thanks


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2020)

Paph. Delrosi. Very hard to get to bloom. Enjoy. If you want to drop the temp, put it near the window and leave it open a little at night. No need to treat different from your others if they are doing well.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello Geraldine!

I wouldn't worry too much, if I were in your shoes. Your growing conditions sound not bad in my ears: I think you should be happy, that your SE-window is shaded around midday, as otherwise the leaves might get burned. You could, though, supplement with a bit of artificial light - the absolute low tech solution would be an ordinary desk- or office-lamp with an energy saving bulb (a solution proposed to me by our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen). If that doesn't do the trick, you can always ask for further, specialized advice from other people here. 
I grow my roths and roth hybrids on the window sill (East-Southeast). I only keep the windows open during spring, summer and early fall - in the winter the plants get a slight cold draft from the window, most pronounced at night time, but is otherwise grown at room temperature. Make sure, that your plant is not getting too cold - after all, one of the parents of Delrosi, P. rothschildianum, is from Borneo, where it grows at a year round temperature of average 28 °C at daytime and avg. 16 °C at night.
Up here, North (Denmark), where daylight in the winter is sparse, I suspend fertilizing during the months from November to February.

Happy growing! Kind regards, Jens


----------



## KateL (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi Geraldine,
I agree with Jens. I think you are on the right track already. Although it may be challenging to rebloom, everything about growing these beauties is challenging. That‘s what makes it so fun! Best, Kate


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 14, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Paph. Delrosi. Very hard to get to bloom. Enjoy. If you want to drop the temp, put it near the window and leave it open a little at night. No need to treat different from your others if they are doing well.


Thanks NYEric for your advice. Done last night with window open a little  (possible in Autumn but it's gonna be hard during the cold winter... )


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 14, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Hello Geraldine!
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, if I were in your shoes. Your growing conditions sound not bad in my ears: I think you should be happy, that your SE-window is shaded around midday, as otherwise the leaves might get burned. You could, though, supplement with a bit of artificial light - the absolute low tech solution would be an ordinary desk- or office-lamp with an energy saving bulb (a solution proposed to me by our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen). If that doesn't do the trick, you can always ask for further, specialized advice from other people here.
> I grow my roths and roth hybrids on the window sill (East-Southeast). I only keep the windows open during spring, summer and early fall - in the winter the plants get a slight cold draft from the window, most pronounced at night time, but is otherwise grown at room temperature. Make sure, that your plant is not getting too cold - after all, one of the parents of Delrosi, P. rothschildianum, is from Borneo, where it grows at a year round temperature of average 28 °C at daytime and avg. 16 °C at night.
> ...



Many thanks for this encouraging message Jens )) 
I did not know that a simple lamp with a simple energy saving bulb would be ok as artificial light for orchids. This is very interesting and I will check for more info on the web or at my orchidarium (any saving bulb would be ok for that?).
I will apply your advices. 
Kindest regards form Geneva, Géraldine


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 14, 2020)

KateL said:


> Hi Geraldine,
> I agree with Jens. I think you are on the right track already. Although it may be challenging to rebloom, everything about growing these beauties is challenging. That‘s what makes it so fun! Best, Kate



Let's see what will happen  I am gonna try the artificial light soon and keep you posted if it rebloom. Best regards, Géraldine


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm commenting about this only from the perspective of my growing conditions, but that potting mix looks awfully chunky to be watered only every 9 days unless that plant and pot are a lot smaller than I think they are.


----------

